
Free SSL Certificate – Is a Free SSL Right for You? - motowilliams
https://www.godaddy.com/web-security/free-ssl-certificate
======
trymas
This is so cringeworthy.

Godaddy is scared of letsencrypt.org so much it decided to make this
propaganda stuff?

Ok I understand that letsencrypt.org provides only domain validation
certificates, though it's better than nothing and it's free.

I've seen many small shops/businesses having little e-shops, probably made by
their 'smart 12 year old nephew in a weeked', so at least they'll have a basic
certificate, rather than nothing.

